# Arctic Cat 440 JAG Lowrance help



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

Just picked up a '97 Arctic Cat for ice fishing. I have a Lowrance Elite 5 on my duck boat I would like to convert for use of the GPS on my sled. I already have the mounting figured out, but curious on ideas for power and mounting of said power. One thought we had was to run power to a Vex battery and mount it somewhere under the hood. Any suggestions, pics, etc greatly appreciated.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Run it off of a battery, don't rely on the snowmobiles 12V power output coil. If your sled does have electric start, just hook it up to that battery.


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

sry, forgot to mention, it is a pull start and does not have a battery


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just buy a 12V gel cell battery from TSC for $20 and power it from that. They can be found in the deer feeder section.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Are you planning on using the battery only for powering the electronics and charging the battery out of the sled at night or do you want to charge the battery while the engine is operating? 

It appears that you are aware that the voltage of the sled is AC without the electric starter installed on it.

BB


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

That is correct...I just want power for the lowrance and plan to remove after use and recharge at home with its charger. I'm thinking just a small battery tray moi Ted under the hood. I plan to mount the ram mount to the dash left of the tach and run the cable thru it. I was curious if others have done this and where they mounted the power source.

I figured tying into the tach lines wouldn't be good due to pulsing power at startup. ..don't wanna ruin my unit

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

*mounted

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You could tie a voltage regulator into your lighting system to run it but the best way to ensure not damaging your unit would be get an external 7-9 amp battery and set it up to remove/recharge between trips.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking at some pics I'm wondering if yours has a tool box? You could mount the battery in the box and run a two wire lead to a cigar lighter receptical (*drill and mount one on your cowl) to plug your GPS into. Another thought is they make a extra oil holder or caddy that could you use to mount/store the battery in.

http://www.hiperf.com/acatalog/Cargo_Caddy_and_Spare_Oil_Storage.html


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Guys I fish with just throw the battery in a windshield bag

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CMFish51 (Feb 24, 2003)

Good ideas guys. ..I'm gonna go do some shopping and see what I can come up with....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maddiek (Sep 9, 2013)

I mount a vex battery on the bar above the footwell with zip ties. Not sure if that older sled has enough room in the footwell to do that. I have a '06 crossfire. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

